#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 我家的蜥蜴喔~

## 迷龍

今天心血來潮幫家裡的蜥蜴拍照XD
這是他在我們家已經有2~3年囉，比剛到我們家胖了不少，但還是一樣好可愛捏！！

他叫小鬆喔~


先來張頭部特寫問好


肚肚特寫


鍵盤入侵中


從後面拍


右邊看完換左邊看，左邊只有電腦....


書桌漫遊...


側面

_~~感謝賞圖喔~~_

----------


## 當心黑狗

蜥蜴耶=口=!!!(廢話
好棒喔~
好可愛阿>口<///(全身好像都有刺˙W˙..
會不會刺人呀....(摸(被刺(死

----------


## 迷龍

> 會不會刺人呀....(摸(被刺(死


那個刺大部分都是軟軟的~
除了頭上的有時不小心會被刺到，不過也沒流血就是了XD

----------


## 當心黑狗

每隻蜥蜴真的好可愛阿>口<///
我家只有壁虎...(死
送我=口=!!(伸手要
一隻..大概多少錢˙3˙...(沒事不用錢˙皿˙(腹黑
不用錢˙皿˙?(用偷的˙皿˙(腹黑(被踢飛

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這麼大一隻寵物養起來應該不容易吧@@?雖然很想養蜥蜴類的寵物不過我沒養過的經驗(不知道有沒有像養貓狗之類的那麼好養)所以還是會有點擔心@Q@

----------


## 幻滅之犬

真好奇 他是吃什麼的?

----------


## 迷龍

吃蟲
那種會扭來扭去的

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

飛來飛去的蚊子蒼蠅也吃嗎@@?如果有的話我養一之的話殺蟲劑.電蚊香都可以不用買了XD

----------


## 銀月貓

> 飛來飛去的蚊子蒼蠅也吃嗎@@?如果有的話我養一之的話殺蟲劑.電蚊香都可以不用買了XD


吃不到吧...

而且那種小蟲他大概也沒興趣


這隻蜥蜴蠻漂亮的

----------


## 獠牙

真是好看的蜥蜴  @@
我在家只能看到壁虎鑽來鑽去  XD




> 飛來飛去的蚊子蒼蠅也吃嗎@@?如果有的話我養一之的話殺蟲劑.電蚊香都可以不用買了XD


說到這個,
我家的貓(頭像這隻)會抓蟑螂吃的說

----------


## 幻滅之犬

真想不到 你家的貓會吃蟑螂@@

----------


## 迷龍

這隻蜥蜴很懶的，蒼蠅停在他面前大概也不會去吃XD
蔬菜倒是還滿愛吃的  :Rolling Eyes:  

抓蟑螂的貓，我同學家的貓也會耶XDD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

第一次聽到可以抓蟑螂的貓(我的刻板印象只知道貓會抓老鼠Orz)，不過應該不是每隻貓都會抓蟑螂吧XD

----------


## 幻滅之犬

我在家附近的公園草叢有看到一隻跟你家的蜥蜴一樣大
不過是綠色的   我想因該是別人不養放生吧

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

那可能是綠鬆蜥！
對了，在我印象中，迷幻龍大的蜥蜴有像是叫角蜥。
這些蜥蜴是住在沙漠裡的(大概是澳洲的內陸地區)，
這種蜥蜴在沙漠裡大多吃一些螞蟻，蚱蜢等昆蟲！
在記錄片裡看過，這些角蜥在遇到危險時會從眼睛附近爆一些血出來。(那是因為角蜥眼睛附近的微絲血管爆了。)
那些血能彈到幾呎遠呢！

迷幻龍大知道你的寶貴蜥蜴是雄還是雌嗎？
可以去打種。好想看到角蜥寶寶！

----------


## 迷龍

> 那可能是綠鬆蜥！
> 對了，在我印象中，迷幻龍大的蜥蜴有像是叫角蜥。
> 
> 迷幻龍大知道你的寶貴蜥蜴是雄還是雌嗎？
> 可以去打種。好想看到角蜥寶寶！


這個不是角蜥喔，這種蜥蜴叫鬆獅蜥。
又叫"澳大利亞鬚龍"，是飛蜥科的，但是不會飛

然後這隻是公的，不過還小，不能生鬆獅寶寶^^;

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

很不錯的蜥蜴+1

還有怎叫"鬆"阿

要緊一點才會殺很大賺300歐(爆

----------


## 亞拉德

你養鬆獅蜥喔
我也有養耶  (握手
才養1~2個月而已(大概)
我家的蜥蜴叫:豬血糕(要台語翻譯)
她會吃蒼蠅和小蚊子等 一些小蟲子  (都是當點心吃- -)

----------


## 小劍

哇，是蜥蜴ㄟ，
可惜自己不太敢養寵物，但是養這個的話，
我媽大概會嚇死吧！

----------


## 上官犬良

哇喔,鬆獅蜥
好棒我家也有一隻
爸媽都是紅鬆子代就我那隻黃鬆......= =

蜥蜴是很棒的寵物啊!
尤其是巨蜥!澤巨跟尼巨都超棒!
現在草原巨蜥飼養中......

鬆獅和綠鬣都是滿平價的物種
幼體常常一張小朋友有找
鬆的主食是昆蟲,副食是水果及蔬菜
至於,有些人會排斥餵活的......
那綠鬣蜥和王者蜥就是不錯的選擇
綠鬣吃葉菜類及水果,王者則是五穀雜糧
不過王者的價錢極有可能殺光一群小朋友......

爬蟲類好棒!(拇指

----------


## 迷龍

TO 犬良：

我的是平價普通種XDD

不過已經殺了我一張小朋友外加兩個100圓先生....
被坑了.....


我這隻平常是吃活的，偶爾配一點高麗菜或小白菜：P


犬良友草巨呀...那是我的夢想說...Q Q

----------


## 上官犬良

其實爬蟲類是這幾年價格才降下來的
尤其是自家繁殖的cb物種更是平價
鬆獅蜥,綠鬣蜥,球蟒,現在幾乎都是一千有找
當然不包括一些特殊品系......
我想要的blue-eye leusitic一對竟然要價x00000

不過草巨不知為何最近便宜到翻桌
迷龍有興趣的話我可以推薦幾個網站讓你參考一下
(想要的話私訊給我吧)

順帶一題,我夢想的物種是藍樹巨蜥和黑喉巨蜥
實現夢想要花掉好多好多小朋友......(抖

----------


## 步

小鬆!!小鬆!!(爬過來

身上的斑紋...難得一見.


肚肚特寫,看起來真是美味可口(口水

----------


## wingwolf

養蜥蜴看起來好棒啊^^
我喜歡他頭上的硬刺^^

一直夢想能養只蜥蜴
不知養只變色龍會怎樣  :Mr. Green:

----------


## REACH

這是鬆獅蜥阿~

REACH也好想養呢
可是我媽不準=    =

話說我們這裡的鬆獅蜥1隻1500
有點小貴...


大學後我一定要養一隻蜥蜴or角蛙
好可愛呀他們XDD

----------

